# Puppies In Georgia



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am not looking for a breeder but love to look at the maltese that different breeders have but this one makes me sad, i think the dog is a girl maltese and she looks so sad to me, and so does the other dogs. I wish these people had a heart and would stop doing this to these poor babies. They have 6 pure breeds and 2 mixes, it is just sad.

http://www.puppiesingeorgia.com/maltese.html


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just makes me sick. And the look on the man's face......could just shake him.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree with you. They are trying to pretend like they are so sweet when actually we all know. I guess the people who buy from them dont look at the pictures of the dogs they have on their page closely. :smmadder:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ugh. Their poms look horrible, not that I'm an expert at the breed! They do not look like nice poms, that's all I am saying. 

There is no end to the byb, i'm afraid


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg.. what a nasty little site... ugh!!!! :smmadder:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Every time I look at these type of sites, I remind myself that I was able to save my Tilly from this type of an existence. :aktion033: 

These poor sad little souls. They don't deserve this. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

All I can say is..........

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:

And Lynn you are so right. Those poor poor pittuful souls that are sittting in cages getting nothing but well NOTHING they need too... :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

> Every time I look at these type of sites, I remind myself that I was able to save my Tilly from this type of an existence. :aktion033:
> 
> These poor sad little souls. They don't deserve this. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:[/B]



I am glad you were able to save Tilly, no baby deserves to be treated that way. I just cant believe they put that maltese up there like that I mean she looks horrible how could someone do this. Sorry to go on and on but it just annoys me really bad that this happens and people actually buy from them. I lloked really closely and could see their long nails where they have not been properly groomed. Is there any way they can be reported or something?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smpullhair: Five breeds and two designer breeds :smpullhair: no telling what she will mix next :smpullhair: VERY SAD!!!! :smcry:


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> :smpullhair: Five breeds and two designer breeds :smpullhair: no telling what she will mix next :smpullhair: VERY SAD!!!! :smcry:[/B]


I cannot even believe this site. These people. Who do they think they are. Those dogs look so sick and so unhealthy and sooo sad! They need to be put away in a cage. I sent them a message on their site and gave them a piece of my mind and that they are disgusting people for doing this! NONE OF THE BREEDS LOOK NORMAL! I WANT TO CRY! UUUUH!!!! :smmadder:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:angry: They are letting the tiny Maltese go at 6 weeks. Poor babies.


----------

